# Neve Covilhã - 29 Novembro 2008



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

Cá ficam algumas fotos da neve na covilha e respectivo parque do Pião 




































































Por agora neva  bastante na Covilhã e começa outra vez a surgir acumulação 

mais tarde coloco videos e mais fotos


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

Que belas fotos! 

E que inveja...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

Bonito nevão já com uma boa acumulação


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

Dan disse:


> Bonito nevão já com uma boa acumulação


 Pois, essa acumulação surpreende-me pela positiva claro!


----------



## A J Pombo (29 Nov 2008 às 15:41)

Excelentes fotos. A Serra com neve fica ainda mais bonita. Como está a estrada para as Penhas?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

A J Pombo disse:


> Excelentes fotos. A Serra com neve fica ainda mais bonita. Como está a estrada para as Penhas?



Tudo cortado so me deixaram subir devido ao cartão do parque


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

boas 

belas fotos spiritmind  

deves andar maluco 

abraços


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

Excelentes fotos e reportagem Spiritmind.
Obrigado por partilhares


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

mais uma foto e um video


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Belas fotos.
Visita também http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760.html


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

Esqueci-me do vídeo 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2q8t01i&s=4


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 20:27)




----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 00:54)

Grande dia também para a Cidade Neve! 
Essa grande desconhecida para muitos, que passamos por ela sem quase lhe prestar atenção, tal é a loucura que que nos cega ao ir para a serra da estrela ver a neve! 

Bonitas paisagens, em especial essas do parque de campismo (tenho de arranjar um cartão desses para me dar "livre transito" perante a GNR e Protecção Civil )


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 01:46)

Muitos parabens pelas fotos

Desta vez também tiveram sorte


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2008 às 15:23)

Serra da Estrela 4am  1600m


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

SORTUDO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 18:21)

spiritmind disse:


>




Excelentes fotografias !


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Grande acumulação

Muito boas fotos


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

Bela acumulação na serra 

Foi pena não ter acumulado mais na cidade pois creio que choveu antes de ter começado a nevar, mas já deve ter dado para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2008 às 06:34)

Boa noite acabadinhas de tirar 
ate logo


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 11:12)

Tanta neve

Não querem fornecer um pouco pelo Douro Litoral?

Parabéns, Spiritmind as fotos estão brutais.. ainda asistiu ha um parte pela tu web da Covilhã


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

Grande reportagem!!!

Só um maluco anda ás 4 da manhã na serra com este nevão


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Grande reportagem!!!
> 
> Só um maluco anda ás 4 da manhã na serra com este nevão



Realmente estava a pensar isso!!
E como lá chegou!
Que temperatura estava?


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2008 às 14:36)

iceworld disse:


> Realmente estava a pensar isso!!
> E como lá chegou!
> Que temperatura estava?



Boas estavam -4ºc  passei a noite la em cima numa casa mas resolvi vir para baixo as 6am pois precisava de estar na cidade de manhã e para evitar o transito matinal  e arriscar-me a não conseguir vir para baixo de manha pois ate a fechadura das portas congelou resolvi vir a essa hora


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 15:17)

Excelentes fotos 

Grande fim de semana este

Tá visto que o nosso pais pintado de branca torna se ainda mais bonito


----------

